# trout weave



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I came away from the meeting fired up and determined to make a new trout pattern using the pictoweave program. With imput from Doug, Ellis, and Owen, I'm getting close to one that best fits the size of the trout rods that I do. This is the latest of a few trial weaves that I've done. It's 47X164 and I used poly40 design/"A" ncp wrap. Maybe I'll have a finished product to show in the next month or 2. A Wonder Weaver like Ellis showed in his seminar is in the near future! I like using the left list that the pictoweave program creates. Anyone else weaving right now? Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Down loaded Program*

Jerry I'm fixing to order Pic-o-weave. I enjoyed both ways as the how toos, Ellis and Pats weighted also, I own Docs looms and only done that one that Raymond Adams was kind enough to put it on the left list. You know I do surf just wondering if being that it's a larger diam. blank how would it differ from the smaller diameter. Too much info at the meet should of taken notes. BTW the weave looks great.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have been putting on the guides on the rod that you saw and working on some patterns. I am trying to make a weave of a guy sitting in a jon boat. I have the sketch just need to put the final touches on it. I ran out of ink for my printer and ran to Best Buy. I got a set of inks for $61 and a pack of photo paper for $1 with my BB discount card. I also made a pattern of a praying mantis to put on my next fly rod and a bald eagle head pattern. 

Besides a new fly rod I plan on making an 842 spinning rod for myself. I built one just before the show but gave it away to help raise money for Capt. Chris Phillips.


----------



## wooman (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats nice !


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Eddie, I enjoyed hearing both of them speak, too! With the surf blanks your "canvas" is only larger, with more possibilities. Using "C" and "D" thread on these skinny trout blanks doesn't work as well as it would on a surf blank. If you haven't already, you can download a free trial version of PTW and play with it. http://www.pictoweave.com/downloads/ Jerry


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like you're well on your way Jerry.
Keep me posted on how your finished sizes are coming out.
The more feedback I get, the more I can fine tune the default sizes to make them closer to real life results.

cheers,
Owen


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice weave Jerry. I have created 7 new weaves with P2W and they look great on paper (or the Screen) Cant wait til I get to work with them. I love his program.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Jerry, that's some awesome work there! Funny how seeing those demonstrations just gets a person's blood going!!*


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice tight weave Jerry! I love P2W!!


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*Weave fever*

That is really cool. Here I am excited about wrapping chevrons and you Pros show up with your weaves. I can't take it! I wanna learn more.......AAahhhhh!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd sure like to have a WW. Anybody want to time share one? lol. I just bought a lathe and that's gonna wipe out Jim's fun money for a little bit.......The weave looks great to me Jerry. The proportion to blank size looks dead-on also. I too build on larger diam. blanks so is using "c" acceptable for bigger blanks?...........Now, wrap a moire on each side of the weave like the FTU rod. That was one of the best I've ever seen....Jim


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That looks good to me Jerry! What, no maroon?


----------



## BigJohnBlair (Apr 18, 2006)

Really nice....I enjoy my P2W even though I am tech challenged. I have created a couple of simple weaves and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hoo !!*

*That is very sharp !!!:cheers: *

*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Really great weave Jerry! Gotta love that PTW.


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

My avatar is from a pattern & left list I made from a picture from the Inet. I dyed the thread to get the prism effect. My first try a few years ago. I think it worked out OK.

Mark Duncan


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mark, that looks great! If you have a larger pic of the weave, post it up. Welcome to the board! Jerry


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

Me thinks I've figured it out.










Mark Duncan


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice weave!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

I guess I'm going to try a weave too. After all these years I have never tried to make one. I have taught people how to do it but have never tried myself. Maybe when this Journal issue is finally done I will give it a shot. But I need to fish sometime too. I thought when you retired you were supposed to have more time. I guess not.
You guys are doing super work! Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mark, thanks for posting the larger pic...you dyed the thread, rather than use diff. spool colors? Dyed before or after the weave was done? I'm fairly new to the weave thang, and have never heard of dyeing a weave. Very nice effect! Jerry


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

I was using thread from a fabric weaver. They have more colors and shades and comparable thread materials. I started with a light grey and dyed a couple different shades of purple and lavender to try and get the pearlescent effect of the oil on the fish. I'll try to find the thread with the discussion on varying colors. Its on another site and more than a couple years old.


Mark Duncan


----------

